# Hello!



## Liz_Love (Mar 21, 2016)

Hey everyone, I'm super new here and to makeup in general. I'm looking forward to branching out and learning more here!


----------



## Janice (May 1, 2016)

Hiya! Love your avatar! I hope you've enjoyed your time on the site so far. Let me know if there's anything I can ever help with. ^_^


----------



## shellygrrl (May 1, 2016)

Belated Welcome!


----------

